# Boston PD Hiring Procces



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

What is Boston's hiring process? Is it true there is no interview?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> What is Boston's hiring process? Is it true there is no interview?


Absolutely not.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

billj said:


> Absolutely not.


So there is a formal interview...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Please do not cross post. This thread is closed, carry this conversation on in your other Boston PD post.


----------

